# 1999 Evinrude 175hp Lower unit removal



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm trying to change the impeller and can't get the lower unit to come down.

I took out all of the bolts and took the shift linkage loose, but it will not drop down. It will wiggle around some.

I'm just looking for suggestions before I get a hammer and wedge.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Mar 26, 2009)

I just changed one out on a johnson 70 which i would imagine would be similar. Look benind the Carb for a screw or look at the shift linkage for a couple of cotter pins. The shift rod may be connected behind the carb. On mine you could remove the pins and pull the rod that connects to the shaft and it will drop. It helps to have someone to help.


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

My linkage has a clip with a pin that goes through the linkage. The clipwas bolted on, I took the clip and pin off so the linkage is free.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I cant imagine you being able to wiggle it with the hidden bolt under the trim tab being still connected.And itsounds like the linkage is disconnecter andisn't the problem. If the bolt under the trim tab is removed and ALL the other bolts are removed it has to just be stuck on the splined shaft. I have removed my 175 Johnson many times without a problem. The linkage and bolts are all that hold it on besides the splined drive shaft.


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

I know you say you removed the pin from the linkage but did you make sure to slide the linkage totally clear of the shift rod?


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

The foot seems to be hung up on the shaft. Any suggestions


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

PB Blaster if you have enough room to spray some in there


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

That's what I was gonna do after work today but it doesn't look like there is enough room to spray it in there. I'm gonna go back out after the sun goes down and look around with a light. 

It comes down about 1/8" and I tried shimming it in the middle and tightening the back bolt. The whole thing just got tight It wasn't coming down. 

Please Help I was hoping to go fish/dive this weekend.

Seas and weather look great.

I might just put it back together and go.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Think simple make sure all the bolts are removed there are a couple that are easy to miss.


----------

